# Effectiveness of CO2 ladder vs. glass diffusor



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Exactly what are people's experiences with CO2 ladders (Hagen type or otherwise) compared to the glass diffusors? Are the glass diffusors more effective? I have ladders now and it seems that not all of the CO2 dissolves. I don't get CO2 levels above around 20ppm. Just looking for opinions and experiences. Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think Hagen ladders are great for DIY CO2 dissolution. That is you use multiple bottles to produce the maximum amount of bubbles that course through the ladder at any given time. 

The glass diffusers work exceptionally well also. Same requires as states above, plus it helps to keep it under a powerhead, some flow or intake to capture further dissolve the [email protected] bubbles. 

I prefer the glass diffusers since they're small and easily hidden. In my experience both work very will at producing decent CO2 levels. If I had to chose one over another I would go with the glass diffuser since the smaller bubbles have a chance to dissolve while escaping the ceramic disk, and also while continuously blowing through throughout the tank or traveling up the intake tubes and filter. 

-John N.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well my issue is I already have two of the Hagen ladders. One is in my 10G tank which I have high light and need high CO2, but I also have an AquaClear HOB filter on it, so I'm afraid most of the CO2 is getting removed through that. It's running on a 2 liter mix right now with about 12 bubbles a minute. I was thinking I could put the glass diffusor under the filter outflow, thus getting better CO2 levels than with the ladder. I guess it's a little late now, I already ordered a nano diffusor. :doh:


----------



## AquaLung (Dec 8, 2004)

I tried DIY CO2 with a glass diffuser and it did not work. The pressure created by the yeast's production of CO2 was not enough to force the gas through the ceramic disc. I'm not saying it's impossible, but I gave up. In fact, I gave up on yeast cultures because of the long winters here in the East and the fact that I keep the thermostat as low as possible (the price of oil...owwwww).


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

My DIY 2 liter drives a glass diffusor just fine although I think it takes a few hours longer to build up the pressure before it starts after I change out the bottle.


DJKronik57 said:


> It's running on a 2 liter mix right now with about 12 bubbles a minute.


Hmm... I usually refresh my 2 liter before it gets under 30 bubbles a minute (more than a week). Fresh mixture usually gives me at least 1 bubble per second - I haven't bothered to clock the fastest rate.


----------

